# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  تيدي ستودارد

## النسر2

*وقفت معلمة الصف الخامس ذات يوم وألقت على التلاميذ جملة: إنني أحبكم جميعآ وهي تست...ثني في نفسها تلميذ يدعى تيدي..!!

 فملابسه دائماً شديدة الاتساخ
 مستواه الدراسي متدن جدا ومنطوي على نفسه ،

 وهذا الحكم الجائر منها كان بناء على ما لاحظته خلال العام
 فهو لا يلعب مع الأطفال و ملابسه متسخة
 ودائما يحتاج إلى الحمام

 و انه كئيب لدرجة أنها كانت تجد متعة في تصحيح أوراقه بقلم أحمر
 لتضع عليها علامات x بخط عريض وتكتب عبارة راسب في الأعلى

 ذات يوم طلب منها مراجعة السجلات الدراسية السابقة لكل تلميذ وبينما كانت تراجع ملف تيدي فوجئت بشيء ما !

 لقد كتب عنه معلم الصف الأول : تيدي طفل ذكي موهوب يؤدي عمله بعناية و بطريقة منظمة.

 و معلم الصف الثاني : تيدي تلميذ نجيب و محبوب لدى زملائه و لكنه منزعج بسبب إصابة والدته بمرض السرطان.

 أما معلم الصف الثالث كتب:لقد كان لوفاة أمه وقع صعب عليه لقد بذل أقصى ما  يملك من جهود لكن والده لم يكن مهتما به و إن الحياة في منزله سرعان ما  ستؤثر عليه إن لم تتخذ بعض الإجراءات

 بينما كتب معلم الصف الرابع : تيدي تلميذ منطو على نفسه لا يبدي الرغبة في الدراسة وليس لديه أصدقاء و ينام أثناء الدرس

 هنا أدركت المعلمه تومسون المشكلة و شعرت بالخجل من نفسها !

 و قد تأزم موقفها عندما أحضر التلاميذ هدايا عيد الميلاد لها ملفوفة بأشرطة جميلة
 ما عدا الطالب تيدي كانت هديته ملفوفة بكيس مأخوذ من أكياس البقاله.

 تألمت السيدة تومسون و هي تفتح هدية تيدي وضحك التلاميذ على هديته وهي عقد  مؤلف من ماسات ناقصة الأحجار و قارورة عطر ليس فيها إلا الربع

  ولكن كف التلاميذ عن الضحك عندما عبرت المعلمة عن إعجابها بجمال العقد  والعطر وشكرته بحرارة، وارتدت العقد ووضعت شيئا من ذلك العطر على ملابسها ،

 ويومها لم يذهب تيدي بعد الدراسة إلى منزله مباشرة

 بل انتظر ليقابلها وقال : إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي ! :)

 عندها انفجرت المعلمه بالبكاء لأن تيدي أحضر لها زجاجة العطر التي كانت والدته تستعملها ووجد في معلمته رائحة أمه الراحلة !!

 منذ ذلك اليوم أولت اهتماما خاصا به وبدأ عقله يستعيد نشاطه و بنهاية  السنة أصبح تيدي أكثر التلاميذ تميزا في الفصل ثم وجدت السيده مذكرة عند  بابها للتلميذ تيدي كتب بها أنها أفضل معلمة قابلها في حياته فردت عليه أنت  من علمني كيف أكون معلمة جيدة

 بعد عدة سنوات فوجئت هذه المعلمة بتلقيها دعوة من كلية الطب لحظور حفل تخرج الدفعة في ذلك العام موقعة باسم ابنك تيدي .
 فحضرت وهي ترتدي ذات العقد و تفوح منها رائحة ذات العطر ....

 هل تعلموا من هو تيدي الآن ؟

 تيدي ستودارد هو أشهر طبيب بالعالم ومالك مركز( ستودارد)لعلاج السرطان :)

*

----------

